# PCA GA webcast?



## rmwilliamsjr (Jun 16, 2012)

does anyone know if the proceedings etc will be webcast?
i'd really like to hear the seminar
http://theaquilareport.com/proposed...eral-assembly-stirs-debate-by-dominic-aquila/
at least an mp3 ought to be available sometime.

i looked at pcaga.org, there really isn't anything there yet.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 16, 2012)

rmwilliamsjr said:


> does anyone know if the proceedings etc will be webcast?
> i'd really like to hear the seminar
> http://theaquilareport.com/proposed...eral-assembly-stirs-debate-by-dominic-aquila/
> at least an mp3 ought to be available sometime.
> ...




The GA webcast will probably be linked at the ByFaithOnline.com site. The seminars are usually available as mp3s after GA through Barker Productions.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you.
i found this today.
Friday Morning Business - June 10 -The PCA, PCA General Assembly - Watch Christian Video, TV


2012 PCA General Assembly 
Tuesday, June 19
7:30 p.m. to 10:30 p.m. – Worship Service and Election of Moderator


----------

